# Will aquarium salt soften your water?



## Monroe

I live in Nebraska and we have very hard water here. The lfs told me that adding aquarium salt every water change will help to soften the water. I have been doing this for a while, so I was just wondering, does anyone know if it actually will soften the water? And am I harming my rbp by continually adding 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons of water that I change? I have read on here that it is not good unless you are treating your fish. It would be nice to know the truth because sometimes my lfs has no idea what they are talking about. Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

No it will not soften your water but it will recharge water softening pillows if you use them. You're not causing harm per sey with adding salt with every water change, but if the fish are healthy than there is no reason to add the salt. If you constantly add salt any parasite or other pathogen and/or flaggelates that are part of the water column normaly begin to build a resistance to salt, therefore when your fish does become weak and the pathogens attack the fish the salt is not as effective as it would be if you never aaded the salt. A healthy fish's immune system will normally fight off these pathogens. Oodinium (velvet) is one that is problematic on weak fish.


----------



## Monroe

Thank you for your response. From now on I will stop putting the salt in the water unless my fish is ill.


----------



## Guest

Wow Monroe, it never ceases to amaze me how poor the general fishkeeping knowledge is at many pet stores.

Salt can be used to recharge ion-exchange resins used for water softening, but that has nothing to do with putting it in your aquarium water. Not only will salt not soften your water, but it will actually increase your total dissolved solids (TDS).


----------

